# Hydraulic timing chain tensioner



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Thought I'll share this with you: Had my XT in yesterday for noisy timing chain during 1st starts (for say 1s max). I reasoned that the tensioner is leaking out oil when standing still for a few hours. 

According to the dealer they found a blob of silicone sealer in-between the tensioner and the seat on engine side… So the tensioner did not fit flush against the interface causing some oil to leak out (oil is supplied via a port in the interface on engine side). Having taken off the side timing cover, there is a 2nd bolted joint on a deeper level (beyond the tensioner) – the excess sealer came from the latter bolted interface. 

Still monitoring it – will be sure after some far driving and/or hot weather. Job was covered by warranty.

Cheers


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Gave it some time now - must say the noise is not gone completely (say 50% better). I would now rather say it is an erratic phenomenon with the noise typically lasting half a second. It does not happen with all first starts in the morning, and to the other side, it sometimes happens with a restart after say only one hour. But never during an immediate restart.

I did question the technician again about what they discovered previously, as well as the condition of the chain & tensioner (which he took apart). I’m starting to think this might simply be a characteristic of this type of engine using a timing chain (all my previous vehicles had timing belts). 

Wonder what was the outcome of Kevin Mauger's (similar) problem…?

Cheers


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not much of a mechanic, and I've always wondered about the following:

What are the advantages and disadvantages of a timing chain versus a timing belt? The only things I can come up with are that a chain is more durable but noisier...What else?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Timing belts are quieter than chains. But they have been known to jump cogs on rapid decceleration (ie, with engine braking) and hence screw up the valve timing.


----------

